# Pivit ladder tool...accessories



## Infinity Remodeling (Jun 18, 2010)

Just picked up another Pivit for $10 on CL. Didn't really need another one right now, but couldn't pass it up. Just curious if anoyone has used the work platform that goes with it...wondering how much use we would get out of it. Also curious about the roof boots.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Infinity Remodeling said:


> Just picked up another Pivit for $10 on CL. Didn't really need another one right now, but couldn't pass it up. Just curious if anoyone has used the work platform that goes with it...wondering how much use we would get out of it. Also curious about the roof boots.


what are the roof boots?​


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> what are the roof boots?​


Anchors to hold the Pivit on steep roofs.

Here ya go

http://www.provisiontools.com/roof-boot/


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I would use roof brackets before I would use the boots.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Have used both. They have their uses if you dont mind lugging the Pivits around. Otherwise I use levelors on the ladders. On some of the older houses I have had to use both, mainly because most of my ladders have the levelors, but the stair treads arent as deep.

At 10 bucks a pop, I'd buy them all day long. Sold a pair for $60 @ last year.


----------

